# Tournament Reds & Benchmark Trout



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report*
*By Capt. Kris Kelley*

Big Trout to 26" along with some heartbreaking hook-pulls on some "solids" and freight training Redfish have made things interesting of late. Having my son Stephen deck handing for me the last couple of weeks has been a dream come true as well and things couldn't get much better.

*Stabilizing Conditions*

As poor conditions prevailed over the last several weeks, we changed tactics and managed to "outperform". A little stronger level of fishermen through that stretch managed to aid our efforts. Nagging low tides are starting to stabilize and we started picking up a little more water yesterday and then again today. Much of our approach is geared toward wind and water levels.

*Making Good Choices*

With a group from FabCorp on Thursday, we struggled greatly with advanced techniques yielding minimal yet day saving results. A bright spot in the action was a solid 26" Trout that smoked our offering in mud/grass pockets. I was sure it was a Redfish until it rolled out from under the boat and showed her spots. Toward the end of the day I had little doubt that conditions were on the mend and the guests elected to stay and fish another day. That proved to be a wise choice. Day 2 featured an immediate introduction to Redfish all centered at the upper end of the slot and beyond. There was no "hook setting" on these fish. They burned the baits immediately on the take down and our first fish was a breakoff leaving me little doubt is was a Jack Crevalle. As it turned out, it was a Redfish as all the fish mimicked this initial encounter.
Trout came after the Redfish and a solid box made the first days struggle a memory. We enjoyed the visit and look forward to more days just like it.

*Big Trout, August Spawn*

Trout are working the heart to near peak of the incoming tide over shell and mud/grass. The bigger fish, fish over 24" are lurking in the mud pockets aiming to spawn again here in August. This is a pattern I've seen some 20 years on the water in this location. There is no doubt that is being repeated amid lower salinity levels this year.

*Celebrating our 20th Year*

The neat thing about fishing on the Texas Coast is fishing through the undulations in conditions and feeding patterns. On the production end, catching fish with any guest; on any day; in any weather; and, in any conditions is what we pride ourselves on. Execution is everything and that is where we shine with the best "people" on and off the water. That's our success story. The list of credits, thanks, and lessons learned "from" is endless and starts with you our guests. Come see us when you get a chance!

*Check dates and inquire at **http://www.seadriftbayfishing.com/Calendar*

Like us on *Facebook* or Pin us on *Pinterest* and we promise to "love you back"!

*Capt. Kris Kelley*
*Castaway Lodge*
*1-888-618-4868 *
*www.seadriftbayfishing.com*
*Facebook: Castaway Lodge*
*Pinterest: Castaway Lodge*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Back At It Again This Morning*

Winds have been popping pre-dawn and then backing down mid-morning. We'll be looking for a slow roll until the water starts to straighten up around 10:30 or so.

We are also heading into the back marsh this morning in search of more blistering Redfish action by airboat. Capt. Chris has been seeing full limits back there lately.

KK


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Spiking WIX, Waterhaul's Lurking*

The WIX or as I describe it the "wind volatility index" is spiking again and wreaking some havoc on the fish boxes. Days like that make for some challenges and it's better to be lucky than good at that point. We're starting a big stretch here powering through August. Stay tuned for some pics...hopefully.

KK


----------

